

Groupon Sues Ex-Sales Managers It Claims Defected to Google, Took Secrets - jsherry
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-24/groupon-sues-ex-sales-managers-it-claims-defected-to-google-took-secrets.html

======
amandalim89
I wonder what "confidential trade secrets" they took along with them
considering that Groupon's product is more of a market risk than a tech risk
and so easily cloned. I don't think that Groupon is going to win this one
because the Valley's laws has very favorable towards employee mobility. Many
engineers here have Google, Facebook etc on their resumes hiring is so
competitive here and Groupon better get it and focus their energy on employee
retention schemes instead of futile law suits.

